# anxiety



## player11 (May 26, 2011)

I will keep you updated with the school, my school doesn't understand that my anxiety started there with the bully,and many bomb threats at school i wish they would understand that. The anxiety and ibs started there now the anxiety ruined my life .


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Might be best to have your Dr write a note to the school and adminstrators.


----------



## player11 (May 26, 2011)

BQ said:


> Might be best to have your Dr write a note to the school and adminstrators.


had the board meeting today with the school, they were unstanding to a point, they want me to check out boces, which will help me with my anxiety iam glad i don't have to go back to that high school. my anxiety was high last night my stomach was hurting me. home teaching is hard because iam trying to catch up on the regents alot of work, which causes anxiey again i get mad at the school because of the bully and 8 bomb scares cause me to have this. now they want me to go to boces. i will miss my friends but i guess this is the best option for now keep you posted


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I am not familiar with "boces" but it sounds like you will be better off at the new place. Try not to stress about regents... that will only make you feel worse and perhaps impact your performance on them! Just study and focus on doing the best you can.. as that is all anyone can ask!But glad the mtg went so well! Good days are coming hon!


----------



## player11 (May 26, 2011)

BQ said:


> I am not familiar with "boces" but it sounds like you will be better off at the new place. Try not to stress about regents... that will only make you feel worse and perhaps impact your performance on them! Just study and focus on doing the best you can.. as that is all anyone can ask!But glad the mtg went so well! Good days are coming hon!


i am starting boces in sept i have to double up on english, the school fail me on attendence, had 5 doc. notes but she fail me. the home bound didnt start until the end of school year,i miss to much work for my english credit. I only had two weeks of home tutoring from school at end. I hope Sept goes well.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Me too hon! Let's see how it goes... Just keep up as best you can and do your very best and no one can fault you for that!


----------



## player11 (May 26, 2011)

BQ said:


> Me too hon! Let's see how it goes... Just keep up as best you can and do your very best and no one can fault you for that!


I started boces I still have stomach problems in the morning alot of gas, when i get that i get scare that my stomach is going to hurt more, I get scare that i won't makeit to the bathroom on time. boces is better, when my stomach still hurts in morning i don't know if it is gas or my axiety but i will try again on monday i miss 4 days already and it just started.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sometimes our thoughts can be very powerful. Have you read this?Healthy Thinking and IBS:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515Try NOT to think negatively. Negative leads to more negative and positive leads to more positive....


----------



## Hexyowerienny (Nov 6, 2011)

Russifier in the interest of games. Download Russifier. Out Russifier. Free download Russifier


----------

